# The Black Uniform



## clapping_tiger (May 25, 2003)

I read an interesting article this weekend on why most Kenpo Systems use a black Uniform.  I don't have the article in front of me, so I will do the best I can from memory. If anyone is interested I will get that article and post it verbatim in here.

The white uniform represented purity and innocence. Back in the early days (some of you Senior's can probably verify this or discredit this story)the Kenpo people wanted to show that their art was different from the traditional arts and sport karate. They wanted to black gi to show that this was a deadly fighting art(with the black being seen as deadly and vicious), and not just another sport art. It also was said to have a psychological effect on other competitors. According to the article it said that Chuck Norris was quoted as saying he hated fighting those Kenpo Fighters in their Black Gi's. I assume he may have been referring to Steve (Muhammad) Sanders.  That is basically what the article said, if you want more I will post it.


P.S. If this is inaccurate don't kill the messenger.

-Jason Johnson


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 25, 2003)

I for one would very much like to see and read this article that you are referring to. Please post it so that the enquiring minds can see it.

:asian:


----------



## John Bishop (May 25, 2003)

I would also like to see the article.  The kenpo tradition was for instructors to wear black gi's and students to wear white gi's.  Kajukenbo was the first system to start wearing black gi's for all students in the 50s.  The fighters clad in black in the 50-60s would have been Kajukenbo fighters like Carlos Bunda, who won the first 2 IKC's in the lightweight division, and Al Dacascos who still has the record for most 1st places in one IKC competition.  
Or Phil Cornan who beat both Chuck Norris, and Joe Lewis.  
Most if not all of Mr. Parker's fighters in the 50-60s wore white.


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 25, 2003)

I will have to post it tomorrow. Another student gave me the article to read and I left it at the school. I will get it tomorrow and post it then.

-Jason Johnson


----------



## Michael Billings (May 25, 2003)

What I heard was that at a tournament Mr. Parkers saw a large footprint on a white gi.  The point was called even if the judges did not see the kick land.  "Hmmmmm...." says he, and thus the black uniform.  Look ma, no footprint.  That would be at the time that Steve Sanders Mohammid was fighting extensively.

Mr. LaBounty has an interesting take on white v. black uniforms.  Or at least he did a couple of decades ago, when asked why he wore white.

Oss,


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2003)

How a Black Gi brought about Elvis Presley's divorce.


----------



## redfang (May 25, 2003)

There is an article discussing the black gi origin on the Tracy karate website. I don't have the URL offhand, but its easy enough to find.


----------



## John Bishop (May 26, 2003)

From the Tracys Website

"The full use of the "Black Gi" was actually instituted by Sijo Emperado and used by all Kajukenbo stylists of all ranks.

The first Black Uniforms imported to the United States were so thin and flimsy, they were torn with the first hard grab or throw.

Originally most Kenpo practitioners had to use unbleached Judo uniforms (bleaching to make them WHITE weakened the material) to hold up to the grabbing and throwing. Early Kenpo as taught in the 50's was very much Kenpo-Jiu Jitsu: realistic grabs and hard throws.

This is where the main break would come between "Traditional Kenpo" and "American Kenpo." When quality black uniforms became available (usually from one of the Kajukenbo sources), black uniforms became the accepted standard for all students.

Ed Parker and American Kenpo took another path: Only instructors were allowed to wear a "Black Gi."

"he wearing of a "Black Gi" also had a great "psychological" effect. I remember reading a article by Chuck Norris when he related that as a "brown belt" what concern him most were those "Kenpo fighters in black uniforms" . . .  if they wore a beard, as Ralph Castellanos did, it was even worse!

For over 30 years the "Black Uniform" gave Kenpo its unique identity; Kenpo and Kajukenbo were the only styles wearing the "Black Gi'!  Today so many are wearing "Black Gi's" you can't tell if they are Kenpo or Kajukenbo stylists, until you see them fight! (We are the ones disqualified for excessive contact). Just wearing a "Black Gi" does not make you a fighter.

The Black Gi is part of our Kenpo/Kempo/Kajukenbo heritage and distinguishes us from all other  Martial Arts. It states to the entire world: "We are a fighting art"!


----------



## Zepp (May 26, 2003)

I was always under the impression that black was worn so that the blood wouldn't show.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *I was always under the impression that black was worn so that the blood wouldn't show. *


 By that I'm sure you mean the other guys blood, right???


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *I read an interesting article this weekend on why most Kenpo Systems use a black Uniform.  I don't have the article in front of me, so I will do the best I can from memory. If anyone is interested I will get that article and post it verbatim in here.
> 
> The white uniform represented purity and innocence. Back in the early days (some of you Senior's can probably verify this or discredit this story)the Kenpo people wanted to show that their art was different from the traditional arts and sport karate. They wanted to black gi to show that this was a deadly fighting art(with the black being seen as deadly and vicious), and not just another sport art. It also was said to have a psychological effect on other competitors. According to the article it said that Chuck Norris was quoted as saying he hated fighting those Kenpo Fighters in their Black Gi's. I assume he may have been referring to Steve (Muhammad) Sanders.  That is basically what the article said, if you want more I will post it.
> ...



I know where you read this article. It is from AL TRACY web site.
Your is 99.9% accurate to AL TRACY's article on his web site

I READ this article at AL TRACY site. Not sure if it is true but it's really entertaining

Kempo is War Art

*why am i always the last ONE to tell it is from AL TRACY web site????*:soapbox: :soapbox: 

i need to work on my SPEED


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *By that I'm sure you mean the other guys blood, right???   *



let's hope so


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 26, 2003)

> I know where you read this article. It is from AL TRACY web site.



Actually I read the article in a newsletter from the Combat Hapkido Federation. The article was written by Master Robert T. Yarborough and here are his words from the article. 

  Why should we wear black uniforms? Is it just for a sense of style or to make us look different? I say yes. But to understand why, we must go back and look at a bit of history.

In the mid 70s when I first started training in Kempo (Kenpo), we wore black. This tradition started in 1937 when Masayoshi (James) Mitose returned from training with his Grandfather, Sukehei Yoshida (Kenpo/ Kosho 20th Great Grand Master) in Japan. He wanted to send a message to the other Martial Artists in Hawaii that his Art was not just another Japanese or Okinawan Martial Art. He did so by wearing a black Gi. This was contrary to the nature of the traditional Martial Arts where white was an indication of purity. Black took on the meaning of evil and was an indication of death and bruising. The message the black Gi sent was that Kenpo was a war art. The black Gi also had a great psychological effect. Chuck Norris related in an article that as a brown belt what concerned him most were those Kenpo Fighters in black uniforms. From a historical perspective, the black Gi certainly fits our Combat Hapkido style. In the modern Self Defense arena we are in every sense of the word a WAR art. Lets all make black uniforms our tradition and tell the entire world: We dont play sports in white uniforms We are a fighting art!!   

So thats the article. Any ideas on how accurate it is?


----------



## John Bishop (May 26, 2003)

The black gi belongs to the Kajukenbo and Kenpo families.  Everyone else wearing one is just trying to take advantage of the reputation that the Kajukenbo/Kenpo fighters earned in the 60s-70s.   
Let them start their own tradition, and earn their own reputation.  :soapbox:


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *The black gi belongs to the Kajukenbo and Kenpo families.  Everyone else wearing one is just trying to take advantage of the reputation that the Kajukenbo/Kenpo fighters earned in the 60s-70s.
> Let them start their own tradition, and earn their own reputation.  :soapbox: *


 I agree with Mr.Bishop, let them earn the reputation "we" have fought for. 

 :boxing: 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *Let them start their own tradition, and earn their own reputation.  *



I assume you are being facetitious? This is the karate version of the judo uniform, itself a modified version of traditional Japanese garments--claiming the idea of changing its color to black seems a bit much! Even if Kajukenbo did it first, it's a simple and natural modification!


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 26, 2003)

It doesn't really matter to me what the color of their uniforms are. I have gone to tournaments and you see blue, red, gold, yellow, white, multi-colored, checkered, stripes, ...........
You even see other schools with black uniforms and they are not Kenpo schools. In my opinion *I* represent the art, not what color uniform I am wearing, however I do prefer the black uniform for 2 reasons, It doesn't show any dirt you may have brushed up against, and it does seem to have a psychological effect to a certain degree.


----------



## clapping_tiger (May 26, 2003)

And I know, my uniform is actually grey now, but hey, that just shows that it is getting some good hard use. And as much as I know I should buy a new one, I think I will have a hard time retiring my old friend. It has been with me since the beginning of my Kenpo training and taken as taken every kick, punch, and takedown I have.


----------



## John Bishop (May 26, 2003)

Well, actually the gi is not a traditional Japanese garmint.  The kimono was worn by both men and women in Japan.  And the hakama used in jujitsu, aikido, and the sword arts is reflective of this style of Japanese garmints.  
Gi's were worn by Okinawan karate practitioners with a sash or rope.  The judo people adopted the gi and added the "obi" modern karate/judo style belt.   
And then the traditional Japanese who practiced "Karate-do" bleached the gi pure white to represent the "purity of spirit" while practicing the the "karate-do" versus the Okinawan "Karate-jutsu". 
The Kenpo/Kajukenbo practitioners of Hawaii were the first to use the black gi's and establish themselves as the fighters in black.   If some of the newer Kenpo pratitioners fail to take pride in this Kenpo tradition, then that is their loss.  Many of us have been around long enough to remember when anyone you saw in black was part of the Kenpo/Kajukenbo "ohana".


----------



## arnisador (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *Many of us have been around long enough to remember when anyone you saw in black was part of the Kenpo/Kajukenbo "ohana". *



Indeed, I must grant that for quite some while a black gi did make me think Kenpo as the likely art of the person. It was the comment that others should "start their own tradition" that caught my attention--it is too strong to call it a Kenpo tradition, I feel, given what a minor variation it is of the basic Karate uniform.


----------



## Doc (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *I would also like to see the article.  The kenpo tradition was for instructors to wear black gi's and students to wear white gi's.  Kajukenbo was the first system to start wearing black gi's for all students in the 50s.  The fighters clad in black in the 50-60s would have been Kajukenbo fighters like Carlos Bunda, who won the first 2 IKC's in the lightweight division, and Al Dacascos who still has the record for most 1st places in one IKC competition.
> Or Phil Cornan who beat both Chuck Norris, and Joe Lewis.
> Most if not all of Mr. Parker's fighters in the 50-60s wore white. *


Carlos Bunda. Now that's a name I haven't heard in a while. Made the cover of "Action Karate Magazine" blocking one of Steve Sanders kicks. For the Steve Sanders-Muhammad black gi reference. Steve wore white exclusively like most Parker Kenpo people for years. When Parker "borrowed" the black uniform from Kajukenbo Steve for the most part chose to wear a white top and black bottoms ultimately tucking the top in ala hakama style.


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 27, 2003)

in our school, we wear white gi even though we are blackbelt.

not sure why we do that but i will find out so that i can still wear white gi

i have black and white gi....i wear white all the time. It is not because i don't like black gi. ( i bought black gi for 100 bucks and hate to waste )


----------



## Hollywood1340 (May 27, 2003)

Take a look to the left side of your screen. That's me, a CHKD stylist, in a black gi. And DAM do I look good.  I could start a war of words about the kenpo/mpo/kajukenbo owning the black gi but I've decided against it. I would say it's personal choice as to what color you where. I'm also to wear blue and white. Blue is one of the colors that the Judo comunity uses in tournements, at some you MUST have a blue gi. I've never heard a judoka claiming the color. 
But if you must know, here is why I wear one. We have an Aikido Shodan who trains with us, and he wears a black uniform. He requested and was granted permisison to wear a black gi while working out with us. My instructor saw it and said "That looks good. I'd like you all to get one for seminars and special events." That's not a requirement but he's right, it does look good. Some of us have them, some of us not. (Most nights it's a great combo of black, blue, and white). I gues it comes down the fact we really don't care. And we don't. But yeah, I will admit, when I see a black gi comming at me, I know what's up. And THAT I will not deny is from knowing kenpoists and Kajukenboists in my time. You guys have built a good rep up with wearing them and no matter what, that is the fact behind anything IMO.
Just my 0.02
P.S. Just a note: I said black, not grey. Our uniforms arn't allowed to reach that awesome grey color, which is one thing you all wear well. Please continue to do so!
:soapbox:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> *Blue is one of the colors that the Judo comunity uses in tournements, at some you MUST have a blue gi.:soapbox: *



blue gi? i haven't seen people wear this lately. BJJ's people  wears blue gi as well?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 27, 2003)

Yes.  BJJ people mostly wear white gi's, but blue gi's are also standard issue.  This is part of BJJ's legacy from Judo.  Some BJJ people also wear Black.  Only white and blue are allowed in competition.


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jul 15, 2004)

in the shaolin kempo system i study you are allowed to wear a black gi after you achieve your purple belt.


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 15, 2004)

It must have come from kaji because I started training with Mr. Bob White in the late 80s and they I mean evreyone including Mr. White wore white. I recently came back back about a year ago and notices the B/Bs wearing back gi and combos.
FWIW I was orginally in a Japanese system which allowed the B/Bs to wear black also. The American kempo school I trained at which was orginally Tracys work red pants and black tops...


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 15, 2004)

My instructor always had us wear black,  It was because they were easier to maintain.


----------



## TwistofFat (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks to Mr. Bishop for the history lession.  I grew up in EPAK on the east coast (IKKA and a few since), but it seemed an unwitten rule that Black Gi's were reserved for advanced students (brown belts and higher).  When I went to tourny's and seminars, those how wore black gi's were expected to be really good.  Kind of like carrying a 1 iron. - Regards - Glenn.


----------



## noble man (Jul 16, 2004)

The Men in Black,Iam also a Kajukembo practitioner and feel priviliaged to wear my black gi not only because I look so good in it,but because it is the Kajukembo way.It really bothers me to see some of the schools in my area starting to wear them,but what can you do? I feel you should follow the tradition of your art,and dont try to be something your not or never will be.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 16, 2004)

Up to green belt.. they are the 'Good Humor' students.. from green on.. Black Gi's.  Though listening to the underbelts gripe about mud and grass stains is getting tiresome~!!  *rolls eyes*

~Tess


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 16, 2004)

At my first kenpo school (taught at a college), the uniform is a black gi.  I competed in a few tournaments wearing that gi.  After I left college, my second and third kenpo schools allowed me to wear it.  (They were "start up" schools, so didn't have any official uniforms yet and were trying to establish their student base.) 

The fourth and fifth kenpo schools required a white gi with the school logo. At my current school, getting to blue belt allowed a blue gi. By brown belt, a black gi could be worn.  By black belt, uniforms can be any color, mixed or matched.

I find it ironic that my oldest son, who reached jr brown, now wears my original black gi from my first school.

- Ceicei


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 21, 2004)

It's interesting to take a walk down memory lane.  In the old days (for me that was about 1971)  When Kenpo fighters would come into a tournament dressed in the black gii.  It was like the bad guy walking into the saloon in an old B grade western.   It simply set us apart.  Props to the KaJuKenBo guys like Mr. Bishop and all his predecessors for making it cool to be in black.   artyon: 

Actually, most schools in America don't have a standard, even among system schools, like EPAK, Tracy, what have you.  The variations on a theme are pretty much endemic to the schools.  There are some traditions (yes, traditions) that are school specific, like the junior students wearing their belts knotted to one side or the other in EPAK schools.  Most other system schools have everyone simply tie their belts in front.  Some schools require a certain color gi up to a certain belt level, and then switch it out.  It's is, in the end, simply a matter of "uniformity" in the school.  

In my school, I teach many students who can not afford lessons, much less uniforms.  So, often, my classes are a mix and match of what folks either can afford, or have had handed down to them.  And often enough, some students are in street clothes until a hand me down, or a little extra cash, comes their way.

In the end, it doesn't make anyone less of a martial artists, simply an "unencumbered" martial artist.  The uniforms we wear today, regardless of color or tuckage, or position of the belt are simply throw backs, and homage to the old days.  And we havent' really come up with anything better, if you don't count those really cool JKD workout togs that were black with gold piping, back in the 70s.   :supcool:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## CB2379 (Jul 22, 2004)

I was always interested in this whole concept too. At my school, my instructor and all black belts wear a black gi. Also, first degree brown belts who are in training for black belts (meaning they have no more new techniques left and are teaching weekly) get to wear a black gi. Usually, though, they only wear the gi when they teach.

Any other adult is allowed to wear black pants if they make the committment to going to black belt. It's not a pledge but we usually join the black belt club and commit ourselves to the school and training more often than we had been. Most people do this at blue belt...in fact, I think I should be getting my own set of black pants anytime soon now....

I also should say that these are not rules by any way shape or form at our school. I have seen black belts wearing all white gis at classes, so I guess our instructor tells higher ranked students they CAN wear a black gi when they want... everyone else including teens and the little guys wear all white. Some of my fellow friends who study with me and post here could probably ellaborate on this, since they wear the black gis anyhow!

Chuck


----------



## Storm (Jul 22, 2004)

We wear Black Pants and White top right until we get Black Belt - once we receive our BB we then go into a full Black Gi.  I know in the UK they change to a Black uniform from green up.  

I like the idea of having to wait until you get your BB before you can wear that uniform but it does feel rather daunting when you get to wear the same uniform as your Instructors. :lookie:


----------



## Big Pat (Jul 23, 2004)

In the mid 70's white gi's were worn with the belt knot to the side until black belt. The only exception {in the studio} was if the person had taken an "Instructors course." They were allowed to wear a black gi with the knot in the middle while teaching, and an instructors patch. I remember when the black gi was both feared and respected. 

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## kempojack (Jul 24, 2004)

In our dojo you wear a white gi up until you earn your purple belt then you can were a black gi. Once you reach 4th degree black you can were a red gi. Instructors can mix white and black tops and pants but students can only wear solid colors.


----------



## Mekugi (Jul 24, 2004)

All tempa-Cheer and Bluette, works every time!!

Ohhh yeah...To add to Johns post, the darker colored keikogi are probably an older "original uniform" for Okinawa MA's. It seems the white thing was started at the turn of the century. At least that is what I have been led to understand.



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Up to green belt.. they are the 'Good Humor' students.. from green on.. Black Gi's. Though listening to the underbelts gripe about mud and grass stains is getting tiresome~!! *rolls eyes*
> 
> ~Tess


----------



## Maltair (Jul 27, 2004)

webpage20022003 said:
			
		

> blue gi? i haven't seen people wear this lately. BJJ's people  wears blue gi as well?



My Sifu has a Blue Gi that he wears every so often. He has a BJJ background. Looks sharper then the red one he wears sometimes.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 30, 2004)

> The Black Gi is part of our Kenpo/Kempo/Kajukenbo heritage and distinguishes us from all other Martial Arts. It states to the entire world: "We are a fighting art"!


 
Not the only MA. We in Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu wear Black. or white. or just a Tee.


----------



## Doc (Jul 31, 2004)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> From the Tracys Website
> 
> "The full use of the "Black Gi" was actually instituted by Sijo Emperado and used by all Kajukenbo stylists of all ranks.
> 
> ...


 Correct as usual John. Despite what others may claim, Parker took the tradition from Kajukenbo right around the time he began wearing belt ranking stripes. Previously he only wore white with a single patch and no rank stripes. A lot of it had to do with the Kenpo business model. With black uniforms being instructors and asst instructors, it not only provided an incentive for students to at least reach brown belt, but it also gave the illusion of more "teachers" than there really were.

Chuck's statement was not so much a comment on the uniform but of the Kajukenbo fighters that wore them. During the competition wars of the 50's and 60's, Kenpo fighters like Sanders and Castellanos always wore white while Kajukenbo fighters like Bunda were always in black. Later in the seventies Sanders with others following, switched to the white top black bottom. The first memoriable time I saw that combination was when Sea Oh Choi introduced HapKiDo to L.A. in 1964.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 31, 2004)

I have two GI's one is black( for classes and training) and the other is all red for Seminars and Competitions.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 1, 2004)

_In response to Master Bishop's posting about Gi's:_

Like Bishop-san said, The Black Gi you see today, is not traditional japanese, but there is more.
The Kimono is a long jacket (robe-ish). it is traditional wear in older Japan. Uwagi (what we call a gi) was/is a thick training jacket, developed for hard work such as horseback, archery, and labor in the cold. Zubon is pants worn for the same purposes.
Haori is a thick jacket that came before the Keikogi, and looks similar. Ninja used an outfit similar to the Haori and Keikogi called the Shinobi-Shozoku. So technically, Ninjutsu was first in using the black Gi. Kinda.

Cheers,
Shogun


----------

